# Anyone familiar with the DC Velo Sat a.m. ride?



## worst_shot_ever

Hi, new to the road bike scene in DC, and am trying to work toward joining one of the weekend group rides. Anyone have any expereince with the Sat morning DC Velo ride? I'd be interested in fitness level expectations, is it no drop, beginner friendly -- basically, what's the dynamic? A 40 mile route is about what I'm looking for, and I like the early a.m. departure time and location. (The other Sat ride I was considering is put on by The Bike Rack, but it doesn't leave until later.) Thanks!


From http://www.dcvelo.com/rides.php:



> Saturday Morning 7:00 AM Ride
> For the early risers who need to be home before noon, try the Saturday 7:00 AM ride. This ride leaves from Rt. 410 (East West Highway) and Beach Drive (near Candy Cane City) every Saturday morning at 7:10 am. The ride meanders to the Massachusetts Avenue hill from Goldsboro, then pace-lines out to the Old Anglers Inn hill (on MacArthur), and down into Great Falls Park and back out. Thereafter some riders retrace their path down MacArthur making a left turn for the ascent up Brickyard Road, while other riders head down Falls Road. The ride regroups at Brickyard Road and Falls Road. There's one final push coming in on Democracy Boulevard before the ride heads back to East West Highway and Beach Drive. This ride ends when riders get back to East West Highway and Beach Drive. Often some riders veer off in Potomac Village and go out to Poolesville or Sugarloaf, making for a 60+ mile ride (the regular loop is about 40 miles). As with all rides, the rules for this ride are respect for fellow riders, motorists, and pedestrians, and observing all traffic signs. Approximate Distance/Time: 40 miles/2.5 hours. Ride goes year round.


----------



## fabsroman

worst_shot_ever said:


> Hi, new to the road bike scene in DC, and am trying to work toward joining one of the weekend group rides. Anyone have any expereince with the Sat morning DC Velo ride? I'd be interested in fitness level expectations, is it no drop, beginner friendly -- basically, what's the dynamic? A 40 mile route is about what I'm looking for, and I like the early a.m. departure time and location. (The other Sat ride I was considering is put on by The Bike Rack, but it doesn't leave until later.) Thanks!
> 
> 
> From http://www.dcvelo.com/rides.php:


It isn't a no-drop ride and exactly how fast it is on any given Saturday depends on whether or not there is a race and/or who shows up to the ride. There are a lot of racers that do this ride, so you have to be in pretty decent shape. I did it about a month ago and got shelled when we were in Potomac and the roads started going up and down.


----------

